# Weldwood expiration



## mseifert (Mar 19, 2014)

I am starting on a project of bending and gluing seven layers of 1 1/2" x 1/2" x 8' poplar to form (sixteen) curved 1 1/2" x 3 1/2" beams for a greenhouse. Based on web research, I've determined that DAP Weldwood Plastic Resin Glue is the best choice and ordered a 4 1/2 pound tub online from A*. It arrived with an expiration code on the top sticker which, according to DAP support, expired in two days. They recommended returning it which I did, for an exchange. The replacement was from the same lot.

It could take me as long as 3 months to glue up all these beams. The Weldwood will by then be 3 months expired. I've read the stories of very expired Weldwood Plastic Resin being gritty and not setting up. My sense is that if the Weldwood mixes smooth (not gritty), it will cure just fine - but with all the work going into milling and steam bending the layers, I want to make sure I am making a wise choice. 

What would you suggest?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

mseifert said:


> I am starting on a project of bending and gluing seven layers of 1 1/2" x 1/2" x 8' poplar to form (sixteen) curved 1 1/2" x 3 1/2" beams for a greenhouse. Based on web research, I've determined that DAP Weldwood Plastic Resin Glue is the best choice and ordered a 4 1/2 pound tub online from A*. It arrived with an expiration code on the top sticker which, according to DAP support, expired in two days. They recommended returning it which I did, for an exchange. The replacement was from the same lot.
> 
> It could take me as long as 3 months to glue up all these beams. The Weldwood will by then be 3 months expired. I've read the stories of very expired Weldwood Plastic Resin being gritty and not setting up. My sense is that if the Weldwood mixes smooth (not gritty), it will cure just fine - but with all the work going into milling and steam bending the layers, I want to make sure I am making a wise choice.
> 
> What would you suggest?


I stopped using the weldwood glue for that reason. I started using Nelson resin glue. What I have in my shop now is dated 1/20/2011 and I used it a couple of months ago and it was still good. I bought it at Woodcraft.


----------



## mseifert (Mar 19, 2014)

Are you talking about UNIBOND 800? I was preferring to go with the water based, but if it won't work, then I'll have to switch. My hope is that the Weldwood expiration is over conservative. When yours went bad, did it have the grittiness I've described?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

mseifert said:


> Are you talking about UNIBOND 800? I was preferring to go with the water based, but if it won't work, then I'll have to switch. My hope is that the Weldwood expiration is over conservative. When yours went bad, did it have the grittiness I've described?


I'm sorry it appears the glue I'm using was discontinued. It was resin adhesive #185. It appears to have been replaced with the Unibond 800. Personally I don't see a problem with a liquid glue. The part A of the #185 was liquid and you mixed it with a powdered part B. The weldwood just had part A and B in powdered form mixed together and humidity would activate it and make it bond together in the can making it bad to use.


----------



## mseifert (Mar 19, 2014)

Interesting that Unibond 800 has the same limitations. From the Nelson website:

SHELF LIFE
12 mos at 60° F
6 mos at 75° F
3 mos at 90° F


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

mseifert said:


> Interesting that Unibond 800 has the same limitations. From the Nelson website:
> 
> SHELF LIFE
> 12 mos at 60° F
> ...


If you are worried about it, you might keep the cans in the refrigerator when you are not using it. I go by the appearance of it when mixing it more than anything. Any time I've had a resin glue that was bad it resisted mixing together. The last weldwood glue I used it wouldn't mix at all when first opened. The Nelson I have been using is three years out of date it mixes well and hardens. It certainly hasn't been stored in a cool place. I'm in Texas and in the summer my shop sometimes gets up to 115 degrees in the afternoon.


----------



## mseifert (Mar 19, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I go by the appearance of it when mixing it more than anything. Any time I've had a resin glue that was bad it resisted mixing together.


Your experience with expired urea glue was what I was looking for, thanks. I guess if I open it and it mixes bad, I will send it back.


----------



## mseifert (Mar 19, 2014)

Just an update. The glue has now recently expired, but it seems to be performing just fine. Keeping the tub in the refrigerator to be sure it stays that way.


----------

